# Does anyone still use the Schmidt PRS



## stuckinohio (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello,

I am starting the kitless adventure and like the idea of using the Schmidt PRS or cartridge rollerball section since they swap out with Jowo nibs.

However, after a lot of searching I have only found one thread recently regarding the system and it was not talking about the functionality of it but what tap to use and where to get it. 

I find several posts from 2015 and earlier which makes me think they don't work well or nobody uses them for whatever reason. I don't want something leaking in a pocket or desk.

Lewis


----------



## bmachin (Mar 12, 2017)

Try here:
Schmidt Rolling Writer System - Pen Kits & Parts

I believe https://richardlgreenwald.com still carries them as well but I can't connect to his website at the moment.  

Schmidt still shows them in their catalog here:  SCHMIDT&reg; Cartridge-Rollerball-System PRS

I didn't use them enough to form any kind of an opinion one way or another, although they're cheap enough to be worth experimenting with.  Interchangeability with Jowo doesn't seem right.  Are you sure?  Schmidt--Yes.

Hope there's something helpful here.

Bill


----------



## Curly (Mar 12, 2017)

The rolling writer and the Schmidt #5 nib, feed and housing are an exact match so are interchangeable. When I got mine it was through Indy Pen Dance but since then they have stopped selling. I don't know who sells the fountain pen nibs now. The tap needed is a 6.4 x .5mm.


----------



## bmachin (Mar 12, 2017)

Try a site search using the terms roller writer and go back to around 2010-2012 or so and you will find quite a few threads discussing it.  This one in particular by Richard Greenwald is pretty interesting and informative:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f167/schmidt-cartridge-rollerball-system-72568/

Hope it helps,

Bill


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 12, 2017)

bmachin said:


> Try a site search using the terms roller writer and go back to around 2010-2012 or so and you will find quite a few threads discussing it.  This one in particular by Richard Greenwald is pretty interesting and informative:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f167/schmidt-cartridge-rollerball-system-72568/
> 
> Hope it helps,
> ...



I read through that. I just haven't seen much of anything about it since 2015 or so.

According to Mike Redburns article the Jowo #5 and the Schmidt PRS are interchangeable, though I have no actual experience.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 12, 2017)

Curly said:


> The rolling writer and the Schmidt #5 nib, feed and housing are an exact match so are interchangeable. When I got mine it was through Indy Pen Dance but since then they have stopped selling. I don't know who sells the fountain pen nibs now. The tap needed is a 6.4 x .5mm.



Curly, Does anyone else sell Schmidt fountain pen nibs besides Schmidt?

Bmachin, Thanks for the link to Schmidt. I see they offer a chrome tipped PRS but I haven't seen one on any sites for sale. Anyone know where to get one?

Lewis


----------



## penmaker56 (Mar 13, 2017)

The metal tipped PRS or my name for it, Rolling Righter is:https://richardlgreenwald.com/shop/schmidt-metal-rolling-righter-cartridge-rollerball-system/


 and the fountain pen nib units are:https://richardlgreenwald.com/shop/fountain-pen-front-parts-stroke-f/


I hope this answers your question.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 13, 2017)

penmaker56 said:


> The metal tipped PRS or my name for it, Rolling Righter is:https://richardlgreenwald.com/shop/schmidt-metal-rolling-righter-cartridge-rollerball-system/
> 
> 
> and the fountain pen nib units are:https://richardlgreenwald.com/shop/fountain-pen-front-parts-stroke-f/
> ...



Perfect! I find it hard to navigate Richards site for some reason. I thought I had looked there before but must have missed it.

Have you used the rolling writer and if so, what are your thoughts?

Lewis


----------



## Curly (Mar 13, 2017)

Glad there is somewhere to get the fountain pen nibs to match the Rolling Righter. The OP mentioned the JoWo was a match too but I thought it had a longer feed housing. Does it interchange with the rolling righter or does it just share the same threads?


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 13, 2017)

Curly said:


> Glad there is somewhere to get the fountain pen nibs to match the Rolling Righter. The OP mentioned the JoWo was a match too but I thought it had a longer feed housing. Does it interchange with the rolling righter or does it just share the same threads?



By interchange I meant the threads are the same. I don't know if they simply swap out.

My thinking was I could make a pen as a rollerball which most people like but if someone wanted that particular pen as a fountain pen I could swap it out. I suppose now that you mention it I might have to make a section at the very least.

Lewis


----------



## Curly (Mar 13, 2017)

That was what I liked about the Schmidt, you use the same section for both.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 13, 2017)

Curly said:


> That was what I liked about the Schmidt, you use the same section for both.



Good to know. You've been very helpful.

I know nothing about fountain pen nibs, but I have friends that are very particular about them. How would you say Schmidt compare to Jowo?

Lewis


----------



## Curly (Mar 13, 2017)

I can't say because I haven't played with a Jowo. Schmidt is German so I wouldn't expect them to be markedly different.


----------



## bmachin (Mar 13, 2017)

Lewis,

I just did some quick measurements on a Schmidt #5 vs a Jowo #5 feed housing.  I won't give you the numbers because they aren't something that you can take to the bank but I can say this:  
1.  For every diameter other than the thread diameter, the Schmidt is somewhat larger.
2.  The threads start at almost exactly the same distance from the front of the housing. 
3.  The Schmidt is slightly longer.

You could probably make a section that is swappable between the Rolling Righter and a Jowo but I suspect that the Jowo would be a really sloppy fit.  

The Schmidt is a quality nib although there are many who would view it as being in the minor leagues compared to Jowo or Bock.  Schmidt nibs are made in Germany (quite possibly by Jowo).  Schmidt nibs cost 6 or 7 bucks; a Jowo or Bock will cost you 20 unless you are buying 50 or so at a time.  You can tune a Schmidt nib to write as well as a Jowo or a Bock; of if you can't tune it you can afford to throw it away and grab another one.

There are fountain pen snobs out there and I'm probably one of them.  All of the pens I make have Jowo nibs that I tune myself.  But I started out with Schmidts and learned to tune on them.  Better to make your mistakes on something relatively inexpensive.

Anyhow, I've gone on too long.  Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 13, 2017)

According to Brian Gray (Edison Pen Company):

*Schmidt does not manufacture nibs.  Schmidt buys their nibs from JoWo and Bock and then they assemble and distribute.*​Link to source


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 13, 2017)

Lewis
I have PRS nibbled kitless that I use often at work. I use it with red ink for markups. The pen ink flow is quite wet and the rolling element does "feel" as solid as a regular roller ball. The advantage is you can select a range of inks. IMHO the  disadvantage is the roller feel. 

In the future, I will just make a nib and use a roller ball refill. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 13, 2017)

Penultimate said:


> Lewis
> I have PRS nibbled kitless that I use often at work. I use it with red ink for markups. The pen ink flow is quite wet and the rolling element does "feel" as solid as a regular roller ball. The advantage is you can select a range of inks. IMHO the  disadvantage is the roller feel.
> 
> In the future, I will just make a nib and use a roller ball refill.
> ...



Good to know. I have the tap coming from Mike Redburn and a PRS coming from Milan pens so I'll know soon enough. In all likelyhood I'll probably end up doing the same thing you plan on doing. I do know that I have 2 fountain pen lovers who like very thin pens and it seems like my best option is Jowo or Bock #5 nibs and since they are picky, if they don't like what I mock up then I can use it as a roller or try the fountain pen experience!

Lewis


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 10, 2017)

I wanted to thank everyone who helped with this last month. Got my first pen completed using the Schmidt PRS system. Works well in my opinion.

At least this way I can make a pen and can furnish it outfitted with either Fountain pen or rollerball!

Lewis


----------

